# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος (Piraeus-Syros-Tinors-Mykonos route)

## Leo

Στην θέση του ΒΣ Ιθάκη που αντικαθιστά στο Σπούπερφερυ ΙΙ στη Ραφήνα, θα εκτελούν τα δρομολόγια της Σύρου Τήνου Μυκόνου τα  Blue Star 1 & 2 εναλλάξ.

----------


## sg3

και τα μπλου σταρ 1 2 θα γευγουν για 12νησα στις 21,30

----------


## roussosf

> Στην θέση του ΒΣ Ιθάκη που αντικαθιστά στο Σπούπερφερυ ΙΙ στη Ραφήνα, θα εκτελούν τα δρομολόγια της Σύρου Τήνου Μυκόνου τα  Blue Star 1 & 2 εναλλάξ.


και αμα σηκωσει καμια γαρμπηνατσα τι θα κανουν οι Τηνιακοι? κρουαζιερα Συρο - Μυκονο :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> και αμα σηκωσει καμια γαρμπηνατσα τι θα κανουν οι Τηνιακοι? κρουαζιερα Συρο - Μυκονο


 Εμεις κυριε εχουμε και δευτερο λιμανι.
Τον Πανορμο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Το ΒΣ Ιθάκη λίγο στην Ραφήνα, αφού σε μερικές ημέρες το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ  έτσι κι αλλιώς θα σταματούσε για τη ετήσια του, αν δεν κάνω λάθος 9 μέρες. ¶ρα δεν χρειάζεται να το συζητάμε γαι καιρούς κλπ.

----------


## roussosf

> Εμεις κυριε εχουμε και δευτερο λιμανι.
> Τον Πανορμο


Σωστος ο Αντωνης

----------


## speedrunner

Πάντως η BlueStar ενήργησε αστραπιαία με τις αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων έτσι ώστε να καλυφθούν όλες οι γραμμές, μπράβο. Σαν να τον έχουν έτοιμο αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό για του χρόνου BSI απο Ραφήνα και BS1 & 2 εναλλάξ για Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο. :Cool:

----------


## Leo

> Πάντως η BueStar ενήργησε αστραπιαία με τις αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων έτσι ώστε να καλυφθούν όλες οι γραμμές, μπράβο. Σαν να τον έχουν έτοιμο αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό για του χρόνου BSI απο Ραφήνα και BS1 & 2 εναλλάξ για Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο.


 
Υπάρχει έτοιμος όντως εδώ και 1-2 χρόνια όμως δεν τους κάθεται καλά η Τήνος και το  έχουν μόνο σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις. Όταν λέω δεν κάθεται καλά η Τήνος, αναφέρομαι στις νέες κατασκευές "αποτυχία" που δυσκόλεψαν τις μανούβρες και δεν το ρισκάρουν, πιέζοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο τους αρμόδιους να κάνουν κάτι. Στην παρούσα φάση όμως είναι θέμα έκτακτης ανάγκης και παίρνουν το ρίσκο να δρομολογήσουν τα μεγάλα στην γραμμή. Θα συμφωνήσω επίσης ότι οι κινήσεις της ΒΣΦ ήταν ΜΑΤ.

----------


## Leo

Με αφορμή το ατύχημα του Blue Star Πάρος και τον έκτακτο δεξαμενισμό του, ενώ και το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ βρίσκεται και αυτό σε ακινησία, η Blue Star Ferries, γρήγορα γρήγορα βούτηξε το Blue Star Ιθάκη από την γραμμή και το έβαλε στην γραμμή της ΠαροΝαξίας Σαντορίνης στο πρωινό!!

*¶δειασε στην ψύχρα την γραμμή της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονίας* χωρίς την παραμικρή ευαισθησία να βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση για να διακιολογήσει, τα αδικαιολόγητα. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις έχει δείξει μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία στους επιβάτες, τώρα δεν είχε τίποτα να μας πει. Η Σύρος έχει μείνει χωρίς πρωινό δρομολόγιο από την Μπλέ Εταιρεία και θα μέινει ακόμη για 15 ημέρες. 
*
Η Σύρος έχει δείξει την σαφή υποστήριξη της στην Blue Star Ferries*, όχι μόνο με το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, αλλά και στα απογευματινά δρομολόγια BS 1&2 (αυτά τα λένε οι αριθμοί και όχι εγώ - ο εμπαθείς),  και ανταμοίφθηκε με αποδρομολόγιση του ΒΣ Ιθάκη για να μην χάσουν οι άλλες γραμμές το πρωινό και η Εταιρεία τις επιδοτήσεις από τις απογευματινές άγονες. Η όμως Σύρος συντηρεί την γραμμή και στα δύσκολα του Χειμώνα.

Δεν θέλω να πω τι υπέστησαν η Τήνος και η Μύκονος που από δυό μπλέ *έχουν μείνει με κανένα*..... Αυτό ας το αξιολογήσει ο καθένας μας και κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούϊα, ας ανταποδόσει τα ίσα γιατί τελικά δεν αξίζει τίποτα.... σ αυτό τον τόπο.

----------


## sg3

> Με αφορμή το ατύχημα του Blue Star Πάρος και τον έκτακτο δεξαμενισμό του, ενώ και το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ βρίσκεται και αυτό σε ακινησία, η Blue Star Ferries, γρήγορα γρήγορα βούτηξε το Blue Star Ιθάκη από την γραμμή και το έβαλε στην γραμμή της ΠαροΝαξίας Σαντορίνης στο πρωινό!!
> 
> *¶δειασε στην ψύχρα την γραμμή της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονίας* χωρίς την παραμικρή ευαισθησία να βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση για να διακιολογήσει, τα αδικαιολόγητα. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις έχει δείξει μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία στους επιβάτες, τώρα δεν είχε τίποτα να μας πει. Η Σύρος έχει μείνει χωρίς πρωινό δρομολόγιο από την Μπλέ Εταιρεία και θα μέινει ακόμη για 15 ημέρες. 
> 
> *Η Σύρος έχει δείξει την σαφή υποστήριξη της στην Blue Star Ferries*, όχι μόνο με το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, αλλά και στα απογευματινά δρομολόγια BS 1&2 (αυτά τα λένε οι αριθμοί και όχι εγώ - ο εμπαθείς), και ανταμοίφθηκε με αποδρομολόγιση του ΒΣ Ιθάκη για να μην χάσουν οι άλλες γραμμές το πρωινό και η Εταιρεία τις επιδοτήσεις από τις απογευματινές άγονες. Η όμως Σύρος συντηρεί την γραμμή και στα δύσκολα του Χειμώνα.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να πω τι υπέστησαν η Τήνος και η Μύκονος που από δυό μπλέ *έχουν μείνει με κανένα*..... Αυτό ας το αξιολογήσει ο καθένας μας και κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούϊα, ας ανταποδόσει τα ίσα γιατί τελικά δεν αξίζει τίποτα.... σ αυτό τον τόπο.


 εγω νομιζω οτι δεν αδιασε κανεναν!τι θα ηταν καλυτερο: να μεινουν οι μικρες κυκλαδες & αστυπαλαια χωρις πλοιο για να εξυπηρετησει τη ΤηνοΜυκονία η οποια καθημερινα εχει δρομολογιο απο ραφηνα και απογευματινα της μπλου σταρ για συρο.στο κατω κατω ενεργοποιηθηκε απευθειας το σπιντρανερ 3 (ταχυπλοο μεν αλλα..? θα βοηθησει οσο μπορει.) [αφου δεν υπαρχει πλοιο τι να κανει η εταιρεια?υπαρχει θα μου πειτε το 1,2 αλλα ολοι ξερουμε το προβλημα με την τηνο] και απτην αλλη δεν αμφισβιτω και του συροτηνομυκονιατες οτι εχουν στηριξει την εταιρεια και με το παραπανω!αν ειχε αφησει το απογευματινο θα λεγαμε οτι παιρνει τα λεφτα -επιδοτηση και δεν κανει τα δρομολογια της ή πηρε το πλοιο για αλλη γραμμη.αλλωστε 1η φορα η εταιρεια εχει ερθει σαυτη την δυσκολη θεση αμεσως να την αδικησουμε?

----------


## sunbird

Eχει τίς ατυχίες του ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός ! :Razz: 
Να βάλει η παναγιά το χέρι της μήν τριτώσει το 
κακό με τό b s ithaki .

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ θα προσθέσω ότι το έκανε για να μην χάσει της επιδοτήσεις.....σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάει η χώρα μας αυτά τα έσοδα είναι βάλσαμο για την εταιρεία ειδικά την χειμερινή περίοδο......

----------


## gpap2006

Το PAROS αναγκαστικά έδεσε γιατί έπρεπε να αποκαταστήσει τη ζημιά στη Δονούσα. Με την ευκαιρία έκανε και την ετήσιά του. Δε γινόταν να αφήσει η εταιρία την Παροναξία με ένα καράβι. Η Τήνος και η Μύκονος εξυπηρετούνται και από Ραφήνα με 2 βαπόρια. Η Παροναξία έχει μόνο την blue star και ολίγο από Ν.ΡΟΔΟΣ που τα μαζεύει και φεύγει. Εκ των πραγμάτων, η blue star δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## roussosf

διαβαζοντας ολα τα σχολια σας εχω να σας πω οτι
κανενα νησι δεν εμεινε ποτε χωρις συμβατικο 
η Συρο κατα καιρους το τραβαγε αυτο το ζορι
και καμια φορα αν θυμονται οι ποιο παλιοι και χωρις πρωινο

----------


## Amorgos66

> Εγώ θα προσθέσω ότι το έκανε για να μην χάσει της επιδοτήσεις.....σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάει η χώρα μας αυτά τα έσοδα είναι βάλσαμο για την εταιρεία ειδικά την χειμερινή περίοδο......


....ακριβώς.....

----------


## sg3

συμφωνα με το υεν απο τις 7/11 το σουπερφερρυ 2 στη γραμμη!
συμφωνα με το οπενσεας απο τις 4/11 το ιθακη στη γραμμη!
ποιον να εμπιστευτουμε?

----------


## roussosf

> συμφωνα με το υεν απο τις 7/11 το σουπερφερρυ 2 στη γραμμη!
> συμφωνα με το οπενσεας απο τις 4/11 το ιθακη στη γραμμη!
> ποιον να εμπιστευτουμε?


μαλλον κανενα
κατεβαινεις στο λιμανι και ρωτας ποιο καραβι παει Συρο οπως παλια

----------


## Leo

To Superferry II δεν αρχίζει πριν τις 15/12. Το BS Paros θα φύγει από τη  Σύρο νωρίς την εβδομάδα που έρχεται. Όταν γυρίσει στην γραμμή του BS Paros θα επιστραφεί στη ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονία το πρωινό δρομολόγιo. Μιλάω για το BS Ithaki, το βαπόρι που ξελασπώνει την Blue Star Ferries γενικότερα.

----------


## thanos75

Εγώ πάντως όλες αυτές τις ημέρες δεν κατάλαβα ένα πράγμα: Η Τήνος και η Μύκονος ας πούμε ότι ΟΚ εξυπηρετούνται από Ραφήνα.  Η Σύρος όμως τράβηξε αρκετό ζόρι.  Δεν θα μπορούσε κατ' εξαίρεση το ΙΘΑΚΗ να εκτελεί αυτές τις ημέρες το δρομολόγιο της Παροναξίας μέσω Σύρου (δηλαδή Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη), προκειμένου να μη μένει το νησί ακάλυπτο τα πρωινά?

----------


## sg3

> Εγώ πάντως όλες αυτές τις ημέρες δεν κατάλαβα ένα πράγμα: Η Τήνος και η Μύκονος ας πούμε ότι ΟΚ εξυπηρετούνται από Ραφήνα. Η Σύρος όμως τράβηξε αρκετό ζόρι. Δεν θα μπορούσε κατ' εξαίρεση το ΙΘΑΚΗ να εκτελεί αυτές τις ημέρες το δρομολόγιο της Παροναξίας μέσω Σύρου (δηλαδή Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη), προκειμένου να μη μένει το νησί ακάλυπτο τα πρωινά?


 εχει τα απογευματινα η blue star (naxos ή 1,2) συρο καθημερινα εκτος σαββατου!

----------


## thanos75

> εχει τα απογευματινα η blue star (naxos ή 1,2) συρο καθημερινα εκτος σαββατου!


 Το ξέρω φίλε μου...Νομίζω όμως χρειαζόταν και το πρωινό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά. Και επιπλέον μην ξεχνάς ότι το speedrunner με καιρό πάνω από 6 μποφώρ δεν θα ταξίδευε, οπότε πράγματι θα υπήρχε "χοντρό" πρόβλημα στο συγκεκριμένο νησί, που στο κάτω κάτω είναι και η πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.  ¶μα φτάσει στο σημείο η πρωτεύουσα να έχει τόσο κακή συγκοινωνία, τότε τί να περιμένουμε για άλλα μικρότερα νησιά:|

----------


## roussosf

η Συρο τα τραβαει ολα αυτα τωρα αλλα και στο παρελθον για ενα βασικο λογο
και αυτος ειναι το Ro/Ro Mykonos η γενικα τα Ro/*Ro της γραμμης
οι μεταφορικες του νησιου εξυπηρετουνται ανετα με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο και ετσι με τα αλλα πλοια της γραμμης δεν υπαρχει κινηση απο φορτηγα ικανη να καλυψει το δρομολογιο ενος πλοιου
με επιβατες και ΙΧ δεν βγαινει κανενα Ιθακη η Χιος η Πηνελοπη η αλλο πλοιο

----------


## zozef

Το ΙΘΑΚΙ ειχε καθημερινα γυρω στα 7-10 φορτηγα πηγενε αλα, και την ενδοεπικοινονια με την Τηνο ,χθες το Σπιντρανερ αφησε εξω φορτηγο για Τηνο, κενου φορτιου γιατι ηταν πανω απο 8 τοννους,και δεν ηταν μονο χθες. Και οι δυο βουλευτες της Συρου,  Ρηγας και Παπαμανωλης στην κοσμαρατους ,κοντος ψαλμος *αλληλούια!!!!!*

----------


## roussosf

του Κυριου Δεηθώμεν!!!
Αμην

----------


## Leo

Πλάκα έχουμε !!!!! Αυτό το θυμηθήκαμε μια μέρα πριν ξαναρχίσει τα δρομολόγια το Ιθάκη? (αφού επιστρέφει στην γραμμή  στισ 4.11.10)
Τις προηγούμενες 2 εβδομάδες δεν σας έλλειψε?

----------


## roussosf

Leo το γεγονος ειναι οτι εμεινε η Συρο χωρις συμβατικο 
και σε ενα μηνα να το συζητησουμε το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι 
καποιοι που επρεπε να δραστηριοποιηθουνε τοτε που σταματησε δεν εκαναν τιποτα η τουλαχιστον δεν ακουσθηκε τα κανουν τιποτα
Αρα η Zοzef εχει δικιο που το σχολιαζει εστω και τωρα

----------


## Leo

> Leo το γεγονος ειναι οτι εμεινε η Συρο χωρις συμβατικο 
> και σε ενα μηνα να το συζητησουμε το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι 
> καποιοι που επρεπε να δραστηριοποιηθουνε τοτε που σταματησε δεν εκαναν τιποτα η τουλαχιστον δεν ακουσθηκε τα κανουν τιποτα
> Αρα η Zοzef εχει δικιο που το σχολιαζει εστω και τωρα


Αυτό επισημαίνω βρε φίλε, ότι όπως οι άλλοι δεν είπαν και δεν έκαναν τίποτα, άλλο τόσο κι εμείς εδώ... και όταν λέω εμείς εννοώ οι ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιάτες...  Δεν νομίζεις ότι θα έπρεπε αλλά δεν κάναμε λίγη περισσότερη κουβέντα, να παραπονεθούμε περισσότερο κλπ? Πάντως προσωπικά έχω αναθεωρήσει τις απόψεις μου πλέον και πληρώνω με το νόμισμα μου μας πλήρωσε η εταιρεία και έχω ανέφερει εδώ, μέχρι να πατσίσουμε.

----------


## zozef

Kαπετανιε το ξερεις πολυ καλα,οτι οι εταιριες δεν πατσιζουνε.Τα δικα μας δικα μας,και *τα δικα σας παλι δικα μας* ,εχει κανενας *αντιρρηση*???????

----------


## roussosf

και εγω Leo το ιδιο κανω αρχης δεδομενης απο το τριημερο των εκλογων
βεβαια οι Συριανοι πληρωνουμε και αλλο ενα κολλημα 
την απαξιωση των οποιων δρομολογιων ξεκινησαν απο Ραφηνα το παλαι ποτε
μετα τις <<Χρυσες Αμμιδες>> οτι μπηκε στη Ραφηνα εκατσε μηνες , χρονο δεν εκλεισε ποτε AINOS-DELOS-IONIAN SUN-ITHAKI
Μονο το ΑΛΕΚΟΣ μετέπειτα ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ εμεινε νομιζω δυο -τρια χρονια

----------


## speedrunner

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η αντίδρασή σας αυτή είναι υπερβολική και άστοχη καθώς η Σύρος δεν έμεινε ποτέ χωρίς συμβατικό πλοίο αφού καθημερινά είχε απογευματινό BlueStar ( 1, 2, Naxos), και είναι και λίγο άδικο να κατηγορείτε την BlueStar αφού γνωρίζεται πολύ καλά για τα 2 συνεχόμενα ατυχήματα που είχε με τα πλοία της και έχει αποδείξει η εταιρία το πόσο πολύ καλά ανταπεξέρχετε σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, αλλά όταν έχεις 2 απο τα πλοία σου μείον δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα, και πάλι επαναλαμβάνω ότι η Σύρος απλά δεν είχε πρωινό συμβατικό για 2 εβδομάδες και όχι για ένα μήνα!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τόνισα και κάποια άλλη στιγμή ότι η εταιρεία το έκανε αυτό για να μήν χάσει την επιδότηση που έχει από τα Φώκλαντς (κοινώς άγονη) δεν παίζεις με την φωτιά όταν τα μπικικίνια δεν βγαίνουν και γνωρίζεις ότι από εκεί έχεις σίγουρο έσοδο. Εσείς αν ήσασταν επιχειρηματίες και είχατε βαπόρια πώς θα το σκεφτόσασταν δλδ? Α μωρέ δεν τρέχει τπτ ας χάσω την επιδότητση για να μην μείνει η Σύρος (και η κάθε Σύρος έτσι για να μην παρεξηγηθώ) χωρίς καράβι? Δλδ όταν εξυπηρετεί η εταιρεία και πάνε όλα ρολόϊ είναι σούπερ, τζαμάτη κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ και τώρα που της έκατσε η στραβή και έπρεπε να κάνει αυτό που έκανε την σταυρώνουμε και την πετάμε στην πυρά?
Τείνω να ταυτιστώ με τον φίλο speedrunner ότι η αντίδραση είναι όντως υπερβολική.......

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τόνισα και κάποια άλλη στιγμή ότι η εταιρεία το έκανε αυτό για να μήν χάσει την επιδότηση που έχει από τα Φώκλαντς (κοινώς άγονη) δεν παίζεις με την φωτιά όταν τα μπικικίνια δεν βγαίνουν και γνωρίζεις ότι από εκεί έχεις σίγουρο έσοδο. Εσείς αν ήσασταν επιχειρηματίες και είχατε βαπόρια πώς θα το σκεφτόσασταν δλδ? Α μωρέ δεν τρέχει τπτ ας χάσω την επιδότητση για να μην μείνει η Σύρος (και η κάθε Σύρος έτσι για να μην παρεξηγηθώ) χωρίς καράβι? Δλδ όταν εξυπηρετεί η εταιρεία και πάνε όλα ρολόϊ είναι σούπερ, τζαμάτη κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ και τώρα που της έκατσε η στραβή και έπρεπε να κάνει αυτό που έκανε την σταυρώνουμε και την πετάμε στην πυρά?
> Τείνω να ταυτιστώ με τον φίλο speedrunner ότι η αντίδραση είναι όντως υπερβολική.......



Για να απαντήσω όπως απάντησες κ συ μιας και μένω στην ¶νδρο κ κάθε χρόνο μας γράφει κανονικά η BLUE STAR κ φεύγει 4 μήνες!!!!!.Το καλοκαίρι που τα μπικικίνια έιναι πολλά είναι ωραία η Σύρος, η ¶νδρος κ.λ.π??? κ το χειμώνα που τα λεφτά είναι στις άγονες τα γράφουμε όλα ελαφρά τη καρδία???
Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.

Υ.Γ ¶σχετο αλλά στην γραμμή Ανδροτηνομυκονία ήδη έχει χάσει πολλά

γιατί ο κόσμος (ο ντόπιος 'ετσι??) ξεχωρίζει ποιος τον στηρίζει χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι...Να δεις το καλοκαίρι με τις παχιές μύγες κάτι Παρασκευές βράδυ στο έλα από τη Ραφήνα η τις Κυριακές στο πήγαινε που οι άλλοι πάνε φίσκα γεμάτοι κ το superferry ούτε ένα φορτηγό κ μετρημένα αυτοκίνητα...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Φίλε bulkerman εγώ δεν αντιλέγω με αυτό......απλά εσύ πχ εάν ήσουν κάποιος εφοπλιστής πού είχε κάποια καράβια έτσι......έχεις κερδίσει τον διαγωνισμό μια άγονη (επιδοτούμενη για μακρά εκμετάλλευση), γνωρίζεις ότι από τις γραμμές σου δεν βγάζεις όσα έβγαζες την High Season και σου τυχαίνουν δύο ατυχήματα σε δυό σου βαπόρια και κοιτάς να καλύψεις τρύπες.......τι θα έκανες??!! Θα γείωνες την άγονη που θα έχεις στάνταρ εισόδημα και θα συνέχιζες ένα δρομολόγιο που πιθανόν τους χημερινούς μήνες να είναι και ζημιογόνο ή θα προσπαθούσες να καλύψεις την επιδοτούμενη γραμμή που έχεις στάνταρ κερδος.
Όσο για το αν έχει χάσει η ανροτηνομυκονία δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω....εξάλλου μιλάμε για γραμμή από τον Πειραιά και την Σύρο αυτή την στιγμή........λίγο άτοπος ο παραλληλησμός σου νομίζω.....

----------


## BULKERMAN

Φίλε Γιώργο έκανα υστερόγραφο και είπα ότι είναι άσχετο με το θέμα.
Απλά το ανέφερα για να δείξω ότι ο κόσμος δεν είναι χαζός και βλέπει ποιο τον στηρίζουν.
Όσον αφορά το θέμα μας δυστυχώς δεν είμαι εφοπλιστής οπότε το βλέπω σαν ταξιδιώτης το ζήτημα.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ναι οκ (για το θέμα Ραφήνας δεν θα επεκταθώ εδώ γτ θα μου βάλουν χέρι και θα έχουν δίκιο :Surprised: ops :Smile: .....μακάρι να ήσουν εφοπλιστής, απλά το έθεσα έτσι ώστε να βάζαμε λίγο και τους εαυτούς μας στην θέση εκείνων που διαχειρίζονται τα βαπόρια (βέβαια να μου πείς εκείνοι μπαίνουν στην θέση μας ποτέ? Πιθανώς ποτέ αλλά είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα αυτό), αλλά σαφώς και ναι όταν το παίρνουμε από την πλευρά του ταξιδιώτη και του ιδιώτη έχουμε αντιθετη άποψη και σίγουρα τα βάζουμε με την όποια εταιρεία κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Σε μέσες άκρες για να μην μακρυγορώ θεωρώ ότι η εταιρεία δεν έχει δείξει ποτέ σημάδια ότι αφήνει αβίαστα κάποια γραμμή (εν αντιθέση με άλλες που είτε την αφήνουν είτε την ταλαιπωρούν.)

----------


## roussosf

Φιλε Giwrgos 1980
δεν ειναι παραλογα αυτα που λες αντιθετως μαλιστα στη σημερινη εποχη εχουν και ισχυρες βασεις 
νομιζω ομως με το φτωχο μου το μυαλο οτι δεν εχει λογικη το ποναει χερι κοψι ποδι (ναι σωστα διαβασες) και το ποδι το βαφτιζουμε χερι και το κολαμε
σαν ιδεα (δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ειχει βαση γιατι δεν ειμαι στελεγχος της Blue Star ανεργος ειμαι) θα μπορουσε να γινει μια γενικη αναδιαρθρωση τωνν δρομολογιων της και να εξυπηρετηθουν ολα τα νησια και να εχει και την επιδοτηση
παντα στις επιχειρησεις υπαρχει και το plan B η και plan C
στην επιδοτηση δεν σου λεει και τι ωρα θα πας στο συγκεκριμενο νησι

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, απλά ίσως το Plan C να μην υπήρχε ή να ήταν αυτό.....αποδρομολογούμε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο από εκεί (αφού έχουμε ήδη απογευματινά με τα δύο μεγάλα) και το δρομολογούμε εκεί για το διάστημα που το άλλο μας καράβι είναι εκτός με το πρόβλημα και κάνουμε και την ετήσια του παράλληλα. Δεν άφησε το νησί χωρίς καράβι, απλά μείωσε τα δρομολόγια πρός αυτό (συγκεκριμένα το πρωινό). Υπάρχουν και άλλα που περνάνε από το νησί το πρωί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάντα έτσι μπορέί να λέω και λαλακία).

----------


## roussosf

συμβατικα οχι δεν περνανε 
και οταν λεμε στα νησια καραβια ενωουμε συμβατικα και οχι HS
τα HS δεν μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν στις αναγκες (επαγγελματικες και οχι μονο ) του νησιου και στη σημερινη εποχη και της τσεπης μας 
η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι στη Ελλαδα τα HS το μονο που μπορουν να προσφερουν ειναι διπλα δρομολογια σε περιοδο αιχμης τιποτε αλλο
μην ξεχνας οτι τα ξεχναμε και για 6 μηνες 
μονο η aegean speed lines τα δουλευει λιγο περισσοτερο και  σε ανταγωνιστικες τιμες ακομα και συμβατικων και προς τιμην της

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ναι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο, αλλά υπάρχει η διασύνδεση με τον Πειραιά σε πρωινό δρομολόγιο οπότε εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι δεν έχει μείνει τελείως ασύνδετο το νησί με την Αθήνα......απλά μείωσε τα δρομολόγια της η εταιρεία πρός τα εκεί.........έκτακτα γιατί πλέον γύρισε το βαπόρι και εξυπηρετεί πάλι......

----------


## zozef

Αγαπητη φιλοι το ονομα Ραγκουσης σας λεει κατι !Εαν οχι ,δειτε ποσα BLUE STAR πειανουν Παρο και με τι κοσμο!!Και μετα ελατε να συγκρινουμε και τη Συρο, αλλα με νουμερα.

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω να μην πολιτικοποιήσουμε το θέμα, δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μας εδώ. Δεν φταίνε μόνο οι πολιτικοί για τα οποία καλά ή κακά έχουν οι γραμμές μας. Φταίμε κι εμείς οι επιβάτες λιγότερο ή περισσότερο. Καραβολάτρες είμαστε zozef, μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

----------


## roussosf

απο ολη την συζητηση βγενει το συμπερασμα οτι δεν ειναι η γραμμη Συροτηνομυκονιας αλλα το προβλημα το εχει η Συρος
κρατω μονο  την φραση του Leo 


> Φταίμε κι εμείς οι επιβάτες λιγότερο ή περισσότερο


και για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο τι θα λεγατε για αυτο στη γραμμη ?? :Razz: 
bsk.JPG

----------


## parianos

> απο ολη την συζητηση βγενει το συμπερασμα οτι δεν ειναι η γραμμη Συροτηνομυκονιας αλλα το προβλημα το εχει η Συρος
> κρατω μονο  την φραση του Leo  
> και για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο τι θα λεγατε για αυτο στη γραμμη ??
> bsk.JPG


Και ενας γαϊδαρος καπετανιος ειναι μεσα!!!!το βλεπετε στο παραθυρο?

----------


## leonidas

Σήμερα ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του SPEEDRUNNER III για την γραμμή Πειραιά-Σύρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου από 24/3 εως 30/6/2011.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι η νέα ώρα αναχώρησης από το λιμάνι του Πειριά στο πρωινό δρομολόγιο,07.35, την ώρα που θα αναχωρεί το Blue Star Ithaki.
Γίνεται να αναχωρούν ταυτόχρονα 2 πλοία για τον ίδιο προορισμό;
Ή η Blue Star Ferries μετά απο τόσα χρόνια επιτυχίας στην γραμμή θα αλλάξει ώρα αναχώρησης ανατρέποντας τις ώρες αφιξοαναχώρησης απο τα νησιά;

----------


## Giannis G.

Από 2/5 στην γραμμή το Blue Star Naxos για την ετήσια του Ιθάκη, λογικά το 2ο θα ξαναγυρίσει για λίγο μετά το Πάσχα πριν πάει στην Ραφήνα.

----------


## hsw

Σύμφωνα με τα νέα δρομολόγια της Hellenic Seaways, φέτος ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχει Highspeed για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο! Μόνο το Νήσος Μύκονος κάθε μέρα εκτός Κυριακής στις 8:05 για Σύρο - Μύκονο. (Εκτος κι αν η Aegean Speed Lines το εκμεταλλευτεί και βάλει το Speedrunner 4)

Νομίζω πως σαν κίνηση μάλλον φοβούνται φέτος την πορεία ενός Highspeed εκεί με διπλά δρομολόγια αφού η κίνηση ως γνωστόν έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ και έτσι ανταγωνίζονται και την Blue Star αφού το Νήσος Μύκονος θα πάρει όλη την κίνηση που θα είχε το Highspeed για Σύρο και Μύκονο αφού θα είναι το πιο γρήγορο, αλλά θα πάρει και κόσμο κι απ' το Νάξος μάλλον με μια σωστή τιμολογιακή πολιτική. Το πρόβλημα βέβαια θα είναι η έλλειψη απογευματινού Highspeed ή κάποιου πλοίου γενικότερα για Τήνο και Μύκονο (για Σύρο όλο και κάποιο Blue Star θα υπάρχει).

----------


## Giannis G.

Εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι λίγο χαζό να βγάλουν το Highspeed 5 από την γραμμή, και η Τήνος μένει μονο με το Blue Star Naxos, εγώ πιστεύω πως πρέπει ή να βάλουν το Highspeed 4 για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη και το καλοκαίρι και να βάλουν το Highspeed 6 για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο ή να εντάξουν και την Τήνο στο δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Μύκονος

----------


## hsw

Δρομολόγιο για Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη μες στο καλοκαίρι αποκλείεται να βάλουν γιατί δε συμφέρει. Tο 4 γεμίζει τις καλές μέρες μόνο του για Πάρο και Νάξο και το 6 επίσης για Ίο και Σαντορίνη. Οπότε γιατί να τα ενώσουν τα δρομολόγια; ¶σε που θα χάσει και κόσμο για Ίο και Σαντορίνη, αφού θα χαθεί το βασικό πλεονέκτημα που έχει που είναι ο χρόνος του ταξιδιού. Απλά απ' ότι φαίνεται η κίνηση για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο έχει μειωθεί δραματικά (το ξέραμε από πριν βέβαια). Το να μπει η Τήνος στο δρομολόγιο του Νήσος Μύκονος θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι καλή ιδέα αφού έτσι το Νήσος Μύκονος θα γυρνάει Πειραιά πολύ αργά (κατά τις 2:00-2:30) και δεν θα μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν το Νάξος όσο θέλουν για Μύκονο. Και στο κάτω κάτω ποιος ο λόγος να το κάνουν αφού μισή ώρα πριν υπάρχει το Νάξος; 
Δεν κατάλαβα βέβαια γιατί το Νήσος Μύκονος δε θα φεύγει 7:05, νομίζω θα ήταν καλύτερα γιατί και θα προλάβαινε το Νάξος στη Σύρο (ενώ τώρα θα μπαίνουν σχεδόν μαζί), και θα γυρνούσε πιο "καλή" ώρα το βράδυ. Και επίσης δε θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν το Flyingcat στη θέση του Highspeed 5 αντί για Ραφήνα;

----------


## captain sot

Εαν δούλευε ακόμα το FLYINGCAT 3 θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν αυτό στην Ραφήνα, το 4 από το Ηράκλειο και το Highspeed 4 Πάρο, Νάξο, το 5 Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο και το 6 Ιο Σαντορίνη.

----------


## Giannis G.

Δυστυχώς όμως το 3ο γατάκι έχει βλάβη

----------


## captain sot

Δυστυχώς ναι και απ' ότι βλέπω το χάνει και αυτό το καλοκαίρι αλλά και αμφιβάλλω εαν θα ξαναδει κανένα ακόμα...

----------


## GiannisV

Κρίνω εντελώς άστοχη την ενέργεια της εταιρίας στη γραμμή να βγάλει εκτός τα highspeed και ακόμα περισσότερο να βάλει το Μύκονος τις ώρες που το έβαλε με άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 11 και 1 το βράδυ...
Ακούω σχόλια ποιά η λογική.

----------


## thanos75

> Κρίνω εντελώς άστοχη την ενέργεια της εταιρίας στη γραμμή να βγάλει εκτός τα highspeed και ακόμα περισσότερο να βάλει το Μύκονος τις ώρες που το έβαλε με άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 11 και 1 το βράδυ...
> Ακούω σχόλια ποιά η λογική.


Εγω πάλι την θεωρώ πολύ καλή.  Πέρσι το Highspeed δεν πήγε καθόλου καλά στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Βγάζει λοιπόν ένα κοστοβόρο ταχύπλοο που μπορεί λόγω κρίσης να της προκαλούσε και ζημιά στη γραμμή , και βάζει ένα νεότευκτο συμβατικό σε καλά ημερήσια ωράρια με μικρότερη τιμή εισιτηρίου για τον επιβάτη, χτυπώντας κιόλας στα ίσια το μικρότερο BS ΝΑΧΟΣ.  Το μόνο μείον που βρίσκω είναι η ώρα...θα έπρεπε να φεύγει μισή ώρα ή ίσως καί μία ώρα νωρίτερα (γύρω στις 07.15 ίσως) προκειμένου να προλαβαίνει να γυρίζει Πειραια μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα που εχει ηλεκτρικό, ακόμα και όταν πιάνει Καρλόβασι.  Εκτός κι αν ανοίξει λίγο παραπάνω ταχύτητα που μάλλον βέβαια είναι ασύμφορο

----------


## sylver23

Το νάξος το χτυπάει το Μύκονος και από ταχύτητα αλλά και από τιμές ιδιαίτερα με τα 19αρια εισητήρια.
Για να γκρινιάξω λίγο η αλήθεια είναι οτι και στο τομέα χερσαίων συγκοινωνιών είμαστε για τα πανηγύρια. Δεν μπορεί το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας να μην έχει νυχτερινά δρομολόγια τρένων έστω μέχρι τις 2.00 . Καλοκαίρι είναι! Επίσης ελάχιστες λεωφορειακές νυχτερινές γραμμές..

----------


## GiannisV

Η ώρα είναι το μεγαλύτερο μείον της γραμμής ποιός θα ήθελε να φτάνει Πειραιά στις 11 και στις 1 το βράδυ απο άποψη ταλαιπορίας αλλά και κινδύνου στιςς μέρες μας, ως συνήθως πηγαίνει πολύ κόσμος στην Αθήνα για δουλειές είτε αυθυμερόν είτε για παραπάνω δεν νομίζω να εξυπηρετεί κανένα απο αυτούς, τώρα για τα 19αρια πόσο εύκολο είναι να βρείς? προγραμματίζει κανείς ταξίδι 20-30μέρες πριν? Πιστεύω στον λάθος σχεδιασμό της γραμμής αλλά και γενικότερα της εταιρία λόγω των highspeed που αφήνουν την πρωτεύουσα των κυκλάδων εκτός.

----------


## despo

Να σας πώ και εγώ όσον αφορά τα 19άρια, επειδή κοίταξα όλα τα πλάνα που χθες άνοιξαν, είναι μόλις 4 θέσεις ανα λιμάνι. Δεν ξέρω αντίστοιχα πόσες θέσεις ΙΧ δίνονται με 50άρι. Οποιος βέβαια προλάβει γλυτώνει αρκετά λεφτά, ακόμα περισσότερο αν ταξειδεύει για Ευδηλο η' Καρλόβασι.

----------


## GiannisV

> Να σας πώ και εγώ όσον αφορά τα 19άρια, επειδή κοίταξα όλα τα πλάνα που χθες άνοιξαν, είναι μόλις 4 θέσεις ανα λιμάνι. Δεν ξέρω αντίστοιχα πόσες θέσεις ΙΧ δίνονται με 50άρι. Οποιος βέβαια προλάβει γλυτώνει αρκετά λεφτά, ακόμα περισσότερο αν ταξειδεύει για Ευδηλο η' Καρλόβασι.


20 θέσεις για ένα πλοίο χωρητικότητας 1900 επιβατών για ποιό λόγο το διαφημίζουν?

----------


## thanos75

> Το νάξος το χτυπάει το Μύκονος και από ταχύτητα αλλά και από τιμές ιδιαίτερα με τα 19αρια εισητήρια.
> Για να γκρινιάξω λίγο η αλήθεια είναι οτι και στο τομέα χερσαίων συγκοινωνιών είμαστε για τα πανηγύρια. Δεν μπορεί το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας να μην έχει νυχτερινά δρομολόγια τρένων έστω μέχρι τις 2.00 . Καλοκαίρι είναι! Επίσης ελάχιστες λεωφορειακές νυχτερινές γραμμές..


Ακριβώς για αυτούς τους λόγους θεωρώ πως έπρεπε να φεύγει κατά τις 7.15. Και το Ναξος θα "χτυπαγε" ακόμα πιο άνετα και θα προλάβαινε κάθε μέρα να είναι Πειραιά πριν τα μεσάνυχτα-δεδομένων κ των χερσαίων συγκοινωνιών

----------


## zozef

Και στις 7.15 να φυγει το πλοιο δεν θα προλαβαινει να γυρισει στην ωρα του ,γιατι οι καθηστερησεις στην Ικαρια και την Σαμο θα ειναι μεγαλες λογω των επικαθημενων φορτηγων και στη φορτωση και στην εκφορτωση  ,στην καλυτερη τον βλεπω απο τις 2,00 και μετα,φυσικα θα υπαρχουν και καποιες εξαιρεσεις που θα ειναι στην ωρα του Αυτα  κατα την προσωπικη μου γνωμη.

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως πιστεύω πως στα outbound δρομολόγια θα πάει καλά. Στις επιστροφες όμως, πιστεύω θα πιεστεί αρκετά ειδικά στα δρομολόγια που έχουν κ τη Σάμο

----------


## GiannisV

Στίς επιστροφές τουλάχιστον απο Σύρο Μύκονο δεν θα παίρνει καθόλου μερίδιο λόγω των ωρών, μια καλή λύση θα ήταν να περνούσε το Χίος, πιστεύω ειδικά το καλοκαίρι θα ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτο θα λύναμε και το πρόβλημα της σύνδεσης Κυκλάδων και Βόρειου Αιγαίου.

----------


## sylver23

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η συζήτηση που κάνουμε καλώς γίνεται, αλλά η εταιρία ΔΕΝ πρέπει να ξανα αλλάξει δρομολόγια για 4-5 (έχω χάσει το λογαριασμό) φορά σε διάστημα 2 μηνών.

----------


## thanos75

Ψάχνοτας για ένα δρομολόγιο για Μύκονο στο openseas στις 14 Ιουλίου (ημέρα Παρασκευή), παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο του Hellenic Highspeed για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.  Επειδή μου έξαψε λίγο την περιέργεια, το έψαξα λίγο και παρατήρησα ότι το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάθε Παρασκευή του Ιουλίου.  Πάντως ακόμα δεν έχει αναρτηθεί στα επίσημα δρομολόγια του site της HSW, αν και δεν πρόλαβα να δω για να είμαι ειλικρινής εάν υπάρχει στο σύστημα κρατήσεων.  Ενδιαφέρουσα κίνηση πάντως γιατί ειδικά από τη Σύρο τα ταχύπλοα είχαν λείψει τα τελευταία χρόνια και μακάρι να υπάρχει το δρομολόγιο και άλλες μέρες της εβδομάδας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από 2/10 το δρομολογιο θα γινεται απο το FF ANDROS ναυλωμένο απο τη Blue Star


Δεν γνωρίζω αν πράγματι το _FAST FERRIES ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ θα αναλάβει από την Δευτέρα 2/10ου το δρομολόγιο προς Σ-Τ-Μ, και άρα ούτε μπορώ ούτε και θέλω να το αμφισβητήσω.

Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι το σύστημα (εν προκειμένω το openseas) μέχρι και την Κυριακή 1/10ου δίνει στις 07.30 το _SUPERFERRY_ για την GOLDEN STAR, και από την Δευτέρα 2/10ου το _BLUE STAR ΠΑΡΟΣ_ για την BLUE STAR FERRIES βέβαια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν πράγματι το _FAST FERRIES ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ θα αναλάβει από την Δευτέρα 2/10ου το δρομολόγιο προς Σ-Τ-Μ, και άρα ούτε μπορώ ούτε και θέλω να το αμφισβητήσω.
> 
> Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι το σύστημα (εν προκειμένω το openseas) μέχρι και την Κυριακή 1/10ου δίνει στις 07.30 το _SUPERFERRY_ για την GOLDEN STAR, και από την Δευτέρα 2/10ου το _BLUE STAR ΠΑΡΟΣ_ για την BLUE STAR FERRIES βέβαια.


Το _BLUE STAR ΠΑΡΟΣ_ έχει πλέον.... εξαφανιστεί από το δρομολόγια που δίνει το _openseas_ για την γραμμή Π-Σ-Τ-Μ από 2/10ου, και στην θέση του εμφανίζεται το πλοίο..... _00022_ (!!!) που λογικά πιά δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλο από το _FAST FERRIES ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_. Να σημειώσω ακόμα ότι ως εταιρεία του δεν αναφέρεται η BLUE STAR FERRIES (ολογράφως) όπως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της, αλλά η "BSF".

Και δια του λόγου το ακριβές,

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Από προχτές στο site της BSF αναγράφεται κανονικά το Fast Ferries Andros

https://www.bluestarferries.com/el/%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BE%CE%B9%CE%B4%CE%AD%CF%88%CF%84%C  E%B5-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AF-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82/%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%BC%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%83%CF%89%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BA%C  E%BF%CF%8D/%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%C  E%B9%CE%B1/%CF%80%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%B9%CE%AC%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%AE%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%82-%CE%BC%CF%8D%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%82.html?de  stination=&anchor=content-category

αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται κοντά στο ακρωτήριο Τάμελος το παπόρο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...εκτακτως...
> https://cyclades24.gr/2018/12/dromol...ros-blue-star/





> Αρα - εάν κατάλαβα καλά- για σήμερα Παρασκευή δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή από Μύκονο-Τήνο-Σύρο προς Πειραιά το απόγευμα, μόνο το σκέλος από Πειραιά με τα ΔΗΛΟΣ και ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ θα γίνει


Ε εντάξει, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Υπάρχει και η Ραφήνα υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές. Να κλαίνε οι χήρες (νησιά στις άγονες), να κλαίνε κι οι παντρεμένες (φιλετο-Συροτηνομυκονία) ???

----------


## roussosf

> Ε εντάξει, συμβαίνουν αυτά. Υπάρχει και η Ραφήνα υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές. Να κλαίνε οι χήρες (νησιά στις άγονες), να κλαίνε κι οι παντρεμένες (φιλετο-Συροτηνομυκονία) ???


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι Αττική με νησιά. Είναι τα νησιά μεταξύ τους

----------

